# Breeding question



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

Can I pair cock pigeon to 2 hens pigeons at the same time? will they lay eggs?
Khan


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes of course they will lay but think cock will make one nest not two.secondly cock will do his turns with one hen for incubating eggs. That may be your choice if you shift second hen's eggs under first hen for fostering but then you will have to give second hen fake eggs to sit which she will abandon soon being tired of sitting alone hopefully, but she may not abandon too till 18 days time, depends on hen.
Well it was my opinion, lets see what other breeders say about it, I have no such experience.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I agree I have a cock that has mated with two hens he has raised four babies already with both of them when one hen leaves the nest to eat he will sit for a while on the eggs as soon as she comes back he goes to the second nest and relieves the second female it seems strange but he has already raised babies with both of them and still ableto rraise the young the breed of the pigeon is German long face none of my other pigeons will do this


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Belive it or not I have one cock with two hens in the same nest and the hens don't fight, one hen is sitting on eggs while the other hen is feeding her baby's and all three birds feed the young ones.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year after I separated them I left the old man with all the hens, he is 17 and he bred 3 of them all in different nests and he never had to sit any nest. All the hens took turns and raised the young.
Dave


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, great. All are examples of great hens here 
I have earlier read one such example but here 3 more so dont know whether it will work in your case khanPigeons.


----------

